# Single person adoption - - in a couple



## Abz1982

Has anyone done this or thought of it? I desperately want another child..........but after the issues having LO I am seriously considering adoption. Yes I would love a little baby...........but.........I also like the idea of an older child - like 1-2 years younger than lo (she is 3). 

I see that they will let 1 person from a heterosexual couple adopt..........


----------

